# Kai Greene to guest pose at Dayana Cadeau's show in October!



## Curt James (Sep 7, 2010)

It's official per Dayana Cadeau. Kai Greene will be the main guest poser at her show in October!







Tickets will be on sale within the next two weeks! Keep checking *the website* for more information.

*http://www.dayanacadeauclassic.com/*





*2010 NPC 
Dayana Cadeau Classic*
*Bodybuilding, Fitness, Figure and Bikini Championships*
*
Ocober 23, 2010*


----------

